# Pre-front crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been a while since ive seen them really “eat it up” but every spot held fish and they were biting good. Son and i fished friday afternoon and saturday morning. All fish were small. Between 10 and 12” but were fun to catch. They were deep and shallow and hit whatever we threw - jigs or minnows! We kept 30 and probably threw back 60. Dont know whats happened to the big ones guess these 11” ones will be 13 by spring


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope they start up down here by the end of the week.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I hope they start up down here by the end of the week.


There’s a few starting to die to jigs in treetops. They almost ready.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just an FYI - an 11-12” fried crappie fillet is about the best fricken thing you can eat!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man that looks good!!


----------

